

FCC Looks into BART Mobile Phone Shutdown - d0ne
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/238090/fcc_looks_into_bart_mobile_phone_shutdown.html

======
ColinWright
Also reported

here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889095>

and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2890101>

